# Age limit on archery tackle?



## Hudson69 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a Browning Compound bow that is at least 23 years old; I bought it used when I was 16.  I dont really shoot it but a friend of mine has talked me into going on a hunt with him.  Is there any risk factors with using an old bow, is this bow considered old?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2009)

Look for cracks and warpage.

Also have it *restrung* by professionals and have them assess its over all functionability.


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi (Apr 28, 2009)

Brian is right, if you dont know too much about maintenance bring the bow to your local archery shop for a look over.  The bow is pretty old but you may luck out and only have to apply some wax to the string.  Besides that I would pull it back a few times and listen for noise.  Often times if the bow has been sitting around for a while the limbs get creaky and it then becomes super hard to even come to full draw without being busted out by the game you are after.  Sight it in, you owe it to the animal to be a dead shot!  Besides that, listen to the pro shop.  If they feel you need to add string silencers, or a need to purchase a new string definitely do it because if you pull that bow back and the string breaks you will be quite upset you didnt spend the thirty dollars for a new one. 

Are you after Turkey?


----------



## Hudson69 (May 6, 2011)

Tsuki-Yomi said:


> Brian is right, if you dont know too much about maintenance bring the bow to your local archery shop for a look over. The bow is pretty old but you may luck out and only have to apply some wax to the string. Besides that I would pull it back a few times and listen for noise. Often times if the bow has been sitting around for a while the limbs get creaky and it then becomes super hard to even come to full draw without being busted out by the game you are after. Sight it in, you owe it to the animal to be a dead shot! Besides that, listen to the pro shop. If they feel you need to add string silencers, or a need to purchase a new string definitely do it because if you pull that bow back and the string breaks you will be quite upset you didnt spend the thirty dollars for a new one.
> 
> Are you after Turkey?


 
Going after Mulies...  I will take it in and have the pro's look at it.


----------



## Indagator (May 30, 2011)

Definitely get it serviced. As one of the finger shooting community I can tell you for sure that there are many people shooting compound bows as old or older (remember the old four-cams from the late 70s?), but they need to be well maintained and if it's been sitting around then definitely get it checked out!


----------

